# Public Safety Diver workshop at MBT



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We're hosting the 2010Gulf Coast Public Safety Diver workshop at MBT this weekend - March 19-21. It'sdesigned for the guys that are already onPSD teams, but several of the local search and rescue teams will be there to talk to prospective new members, and everyone is welcome to come by and check things out.

We'll have equipment vendors and training agency reps on hand to show off thelatest and greatest inPSD.We've got Police, Fire, and Search and Rescue teams from as far away as North Carolina coming in to share ideas and learn new skills during training seminars and classes throughout the weekend. If you're already a Public Safety Diver or have ever thought about becoming one, you don't want to miss this.

Give us a call if you need more info - MBT Divers (850) 455-7702


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

GREAT turnout!








Standing Room only for the classroom








The practice car...we'll be sinking this tomorrow... many times



















More to come tomorrow!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Final classes today - very interesting and somegreat training!


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Good times had by all, all except for the wind coming off the bay. Thanks for the opportunity this weekend it was worth it.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I drove by saturday and saw the S.O ambulance and cars there.. I figured they were just loading up on supplies..


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a great weekend. Lots of new friends made and lots of plans for future training opporunitities!


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

Jim,

Thanks for hosting the Public Safety Diver Workshop.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

it was a great weekend. kudos to MBT for hosting and doing a great job of putting up with 30+/- divers and dealing with the regular customer. looking forward to more in the future.

Wendell


----------

